# Alternative for the bloodthirster



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Now although this is probably not the right place to put it i couldn't think of anywhere else.

i found, during my frequent quests across the vast resource known as the internet, an awesome model from ccg armoury that i think would be an awesome stand in for a bloodthirster, the big thing about it is it's resin! and cheaper! and in my opinion looks better! another bonus is he has two axe looking things and his wings are all torn up (skarbrand anyone?) just though i would share here's the link, hope ya enjoy.
http://usacomicbooks.stores.yahoo.net/ragrdew.html


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

He is certainly a nice one... Probably wouldn't be able to run him in a tournament though 

I'd love to see him in a game though!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> He is certainly a nice one... Probably wouldn't be able to run him in a tournament though
> 
> I'd love to see him in a game though!


Why not?

I personally don't like it, but it certainly works for the part.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

You cant use non GW models in GW tournys not sure about the non GW tournys.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Talos said:


> You cant use non GW models in GW tournys not sure about the non GW tournys.


Aah, of course.
What about sculpted models?
You could always say it's based upon something.

Anyway, I think most non-GW ones wouldn't care too much about who made the models, as long as it's obvious what it is.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

As for sculpted/created models, I believe GW allows them along as a majority of their parts came from a GW model/kit...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The wings would make it very hard to put the model in tight places, like between buildings, trees, etc. It'd be great for Apocalypse I think because you have a clean battlefield there, but otherwise... doubt it. Also add the problems already mentioned.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

it looks good but its got to many arms although lots of people make custom greater demons it just needs more marks of khorne and maybe alittle amputations then it should be great.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I like this bad boy:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/product.php?xProd=3598


----------

